# Struts2 verwenden, aber wie?



## Samson_Miller (14. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Projekt angefangen mit Struts 1.3, jetzt wollte ich gerne schauen, ob ich das auf Struts 2 portieren kann, nur leider weiß ich nicht wie. Wenn ich mir das Struts Framework von der Apache Seite lade, dann fehlen z.B. die .tld's (was mache ich denn mit den <html:html> und den <bean:message>-Tag? Ich habe bei Struts2 noch keine "struts-html.tld" oder andere gefunden.

Ist es überhaupt Sinnvoll ein Projekt was schon unter 1.3 entwickelt wurde auf 2 zu portieren, wie groß ist der Arbeitsaufwand? 

Die Infos zu Strurts 2 sind sehr dünn finde ich, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## maki (14. Okt 2007)

> Ist es überhaupt Sinnvoll ein Projekt was schon unter 1.3 entwickelt wurde auf 2 zu portieren, wie groß ist der Arbeitsaufwand?


Da struts 2 sehr viel anders als struts 1 ist, hab ich den Umstieg mit meinen alten Anwendungen nie gemacht, der Aufwand war mir zu hoch.

Warum genau möchtest du migrieren?


----------



## Samson_Miller (14. Okt 2007)

Es gibt kein bestimmten Grund, ich dachte nur, wenn es schon eine neue Struts Version gibt, könnte man die ja auch benutzen, wenn der Aufwand nicht zu groß ist.

Aber wenn der Aufwand so groß ist, dann lass ich lieber alles so, wie es ist.

Gibt es denn eine gute Seite, die ein Einstieg in Struts2 bietet?


----------



## maki (14. Okt 2007)

> Gibt es denn eine gute Seite, die ein Einstieg in Struts2 bietet?


Ich kenn nur die bei apache.org.

Warum eigentlich struts2?
Warum nicht gleich JSF?


----------



## Samson_Miller (14. Okt 2007)

Ich kenne mich nicht JSF aus, und dachte auch das die Migration von Struts 1.3 auf 2 kein großer Aufwand wäre. Ist den JSF die bessere Alternative? 
Was ich bisher gelesen habe, kann JSF etwas und Struts kann etwas, aber keines der Frameworks kann alles.


----------



## maki (14. Okt 2007)

JSF ist die Zukunft 

Im Gegensatz zu struts ist JSF ein echter Standard.

struts ist mittlerweile Schnee von gestern (da viel zu feingranular und daher aufwendig), struts-shale lässt sich sogar mit JSF integrieren, so wird es auch bald mit den anderen struts Komponeneten sein.

Ich benutze struts (1) nur noch, wenn ich eine Uralt-Webanwendung ohne vernünftige MVC Implementierung erweitern muss.

JSF ist zwar komplexer, aber wenn du es einmal verstanden hast, ist es viel effizienter einzusetzen.


----------



## Samson_Miller (14. Okt 2007)

Viele Dank, dann werde ich mich mal in JSF einarbeiten.


----------

